# Paphos Football...



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We've lived in Paphos for just over three years now.....Maybe a daft question, but we moved here from OZ where for just about any sporting or musical event we had to book tickets through Ticketek or Ticketmaster...Are things that advanced here or do we just rock up at the turnstiles and pay at point of entry & how much?!?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Dave,

We went see Pafos fc a couple of weeks ago, paid at the ticket office which is right beside the ground, tickets were 15e each, decent standard of football and a great atmosphere! tickets had seat numbers printed (in Greek), but we were told to sit anywhere. enjoy


----------

